# North east meet time again



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Time for the north east monthly meet is getting close again it will be as ever the second Wednesday of the month so 11th March at the OK Dinner on the A19 start time 7:30


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

We two 

Can I bring some maps of possible cruises, including the run to Tan Hill, starting at the Scotch Corner Hotel ?

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS Anyone from the NE going to Helmsley on Sunday the 1st March?

Joe


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

hope to be there this time 

anyone got some virosol to sell or need some if I place an order ?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Cant make it. Sorry guys.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't think i can make it either. Shift work is no good.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

XTR said:


> Cant make it. Sorry guys.


Send your dad, then. I'll keep him company 

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> Don't think i can make it either. Shift work is no good.


No more shifts for me for the next six months


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> hope to be there this time
> 
> anyone got some virosol to sell or need some if I place an order ?


You can get it in Stockton from a place near Makro


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Don't think i can make it either. Shift work is no good.
> ...


Lucky you 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Don't think i can make it either. Shift work is no good.


Shame you will not get to see the new Forge strut brace in the metal


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Don't think i can make it either. Shift work is no good.
> ...


 I know was looking forward to it as well , sure i'll see it some time. hopefully march's meet if not before.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

malstt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


this will be March's meet :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok then , aprils meet  feel silly now.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Fooled me for a while, 'cos it's still February today :lol: :lol:

joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Fooled me for a while, 'cos it's still February today :lol: :lol:
> 
> joe


Only just Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Andy

Why don't you have a drive over to Helmsley tomorrow Sunday the 1st March. There will be a least two TTs and a genuine TTS. Also the rest of the guys who can't make it for the regular meet at the American Diner might want to come.

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry Joe I have to take the kids to a family birthday party at 11:00


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So much for no shifts I'm off to London for a meeting next Wednesday , haven't got a clue what time I'll be back.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not long now any more for any more


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Im working late but maybe pop through for a burger and shake.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Meeting cancelled in London on Wednesday


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Meeting cancelled


Could have put that a bit bit better mate 
:wink: Andy is talking about his meeting not this TTOC meeting


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have some bits to sell off (garage is getting full)if any one is interested I will bring them along I have a set of LHD rear lights to start with


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I have some bits to sell off (garage is getting full)if any one is interested I will bring them along I have a set of LHD rear lights to start with


is that £15 the lot like you got off ebay


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I have some bits to sell off (garage is getting full)if any one is interested I will bring them along I have a set of LHD rear lights to start with
> ...


It was all the engine bits I got off ebay all the hoses all the Forge caps strut brace the lot :wink: I think I better get Beth to stay at home this month :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


oops ,never thought of that  Make sure Beth comes along to see how much you make from flogging off all your spare stuff. Helps justify the two TTs


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Andy..... Dont QS's come standard like that ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> Andy..... Dont QS's come standard like that ?


Thats right mate I had forgot adout that   :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Could someone tell me what these meets are all about? Being new here and having not had my TT very long i am curious to know.

However, if it is all techie speak i wont be able to keep up....unless someone can translate for me?!


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

"Welcome".
Whereabouts are you in Northumberland mate?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I am in Prudhoe.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> Could someone tell me what these meets are all about? Being new here and having not had my TT very long i am curious to know.
> 
> However, if it is all techie speak i wont be able to keep up....unless someone can translate for me?!


Just about meeting up with fellow TT owners for a chat and a bite to eat come along I am sure you will enjoy it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone tell me what these meets are all about? Being new here and having not had my TT very long i am curious to know.
> ...


Don't forget the option of buying TTOC merchandise without the postage cost :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'm going to be in London :x . I was trying to see if I could get the train down and get back in time but the robbing B******s are trying to charge me an arm and a leg. Aren't they Andrew  so I'll be staying down instead.
Definite for April though, it's the day after my birthday 
In fact I thinks it's Vals birthday around that time as well isn't it Andrew?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope you all have a good night, will hopefully make the next one.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> I'm going to be in London :x . I was trying to see if I could get the train down and get back in time but the robbing B******s are trying to charge me an arm and a leg. Aren't they Andrew  so I'll be staying down instead.
> Definite for April though, it's the day after my birthday
> In fact I thinks it's Vals birthday around that time as well isn't it Andrew?


her xxx birthday is on the 8th


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

So is a meet just for the owners of their beloved TT's or can we bring along our partners?

Just realised how weak that sounds.....


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Of Course you can, alot of them do.

Joe, tell Judy we are going tomorrow.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

A Mrs wallsendmag...cool!

Cant make this month but would definitely be interested in meeting in April.

Ooh, how exciting!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

won't be there tonight unfortunately ill


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yellow will be there tonight


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice to see everyone again ,special event next month to celibrate birthdays and Easter.


----------

